# Cooling the refrigerator for travel



## DCLC (Jul 10, 2014)

We always have an issue when we first start out with a warm refrigerator ( I don't have an outside shore power).  My wife suggested running the gen for a couple hours to get it cool.  Since the refrigerator is plugged into a 110 outlet (accessed outside behind the refrigerator panel), could I just plug the refrigerator into a heavy duty extension cord from an outside receptacle overnight?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 10, 2014)

hello buddy, have heard a word for you since last M&G. I WAS WONDERING how you and the wife been doing. I can't remember if your MH has a 50 or 30 amp service. You can always step down from your 50/30 to a 20 amp house circuit to run your refrigerator over night. But I would think if you have an outside electrical plug to your refrigerator an extension cord would do the trick. But like the wife said you can run the genset to cool it down, but that burning your fuel up. I would see if I could run and extension cord out to your power cord and run directly from the house. Good luck


----------



## DCLC (Jul 10, 2014)

Last year spent ten months on the road.  Gettin' to like this RV stuff.  I have a 50 amp.  Someday hope to run a 50 amp power post to my adjoining lot so I can hook up when home.  Think for now I'll try the extension cord and plug my refrigerator into it.  Good to hear from you.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 10, 2014)

Just to help kick start mine back in the day when I shut it off...I would fill up gallon milk jugs and freeze them...cuts the cool down time for the fridge to just hours instead of a day


----------



## LEN (Jul 10, 2014)

Don't need to just plug the refer in. Just use the coach 50 amp stepped down to the 20 amp extension cord, but make sure the hot water or other high use items are not turned on. I am assuming you don't have a gas option as in house hold type refer.

LEN


----------



## DCLC (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.  Really liked the frozen milk jugs, thanks Shorty.


----------

